# Blade - new Champion pics



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Well it only took 6 weeks but I finally got Blade's final win picture, winner's dog at Mid-Florida GRC to finish his championship. Not too bad!










This is the ad I did for the MFGRC newsletter. I think I'm going to officially retire the yellow jacket!! haha


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

He's absolutely beautiful in that pic<:

Congrats!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

The photo and ad both look great! And I don't think you need to completely retire the jacket! Maybe just bring it out when you need that something extra in the ring


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Love the picture of him moving. Congrats again!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats again!! He looks great and love the ad!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Congrats! He looks great, and I love the ad - you do great work Anney!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I like him a lot.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

he's gorgeous. perfect topline!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I love the shine on that coat. Handsome boy.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Very nice! I might just keep that lucky jacket on standby!!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

What a handsome boy he is!! I say keep the Jacket, and wear it to special shows like golden specialties.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

He really looks good!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Congrats! He's so handsome!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulations! Love the ad, can't wait to see it in print.


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

He's a handsome boy! Congratulations, Blade and Anney  What can you say? that jacket is golden 

- Tania


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats again!! The picture and the ad both look great! I like the picture of him moving as well!


----------

